# bundled code?



## PEH350 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi to all

I am working on pain mgmt and have a question regarding the intrathecal drug pump. Our pump rep is telling us that we can/should be billing the following codes for testing/pump maint.
61070
75809
62368

My question is whether or not the 1st and 2nd code are bundled into the 62368
code? I have read the CPT descriptons but am still not sure. Is there some verified documentation to support which is the correct way to bill this?

Pain Mgmt is fairly new to me, so any advice/guidance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dmaec (Aug 14, 2008)

Per CCI edits - they aren't bundled
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp#TopOfPage
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## PEH350 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Donna.  I did go to the CMS/CCI website, but, I must admit I was lost.  I am new to the website and could use some help on how to navigate for my anwsers.  

Thanks to all


----------

